# Absolute anarchy



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well my two anarchy drivers arrived today. Hooray! They are sharp looking, beefy little buggers! 
I have the mdf, walnut burl veneer, and a rising level of anticipation..... now I just need someone to start a thread or publish a design. I have been reading all these other posts of people who ordered multiples but I haven't seen any build threads starting yet. I already want to order more of these drivers but I am going to refrain until I have built a pair of TM's at least. 
So who is going to be the first to lead the way??! :help::T


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

rhino2 said:


> Well my two anarchy drivers arrived today. Hooray! They are sharp looking, beefy little buggers!
> I have the mdf, walnut burl veneer, and a rising level of anticipation..... now I just need someone to start a thread or publish a design. I have been reading all these other posts of people who ordered multiples but I haven't seen any build threads starting yet. I already want to order more of these drivers but I am going to refrain until I have built a pair of TM's at least.
> So who is going to be the first to lead the way??! :help::T



Ditto. I have some exotic woods and MDF ready, I just need someone to help me with a design. I don't have the skills or the tools to design a crossover property. I'm really looking forward to building a center channel, and some surrounds...maybe some audiophile two way if these fit the bill.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Ive been glad my $$$ situation hasnt come through, its prevented me from jumping the gun... I'd have 20 Anarchy's right now and nothing to do with them.


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well if you get bogged down at any point let me know. I would be happy to take a couple off your hands should the need arise ($$$$). Although I will probably end up ordering more from Kevin if I end up loving these (if he has the stock). It is always exciting waiting for new gear to arrive but with these it is worse because even now that I have them I can't utilize them. If I knew more about speaker design I would start working on them now but alas I have to wait until more skilled minds have the time. 

Where is the thumb twiddling and toe tapping impatient emoticon? :bigsmile:

Oh I misread your post ryan..... I thought you said you have 20 of them already. Although I know at least one forum member bought 20 and one bought 16.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

rhino2 said:


> Well if you get bogged down at any point let me know. I would be happy to take a couple off your hands should the need arise ($$$$). Although I will probably end up ordering more from Kevin if I end up loving these (if he has the stock). It is always exciting waiting for new gear to arrive but with these it is worse because even now that I have them I can't utilize them. If I knew more about speaker design I would start working on them now but alas I have to wait until more skilled minds have the time.
> 
> Where is the thumb twiddling and toe tapping impatient emoticon? :bigsmile:
> 
> Oh I misread your post ryan..... I thought you said you have 20 of them already. Although I know at least one forum member bought 20 and one bought 16.


I'm probably going to start researching how to design and test crossovers...but I hear it takes a few years and several practice designs to even get the basics down solid. I hate to rely on others for my builds though....


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

It's not rocket science to build a 2-way monitor. 

Just find a tweeter that has a range down to 2khz and you'd have your drivers. 

You could also use the Dayton RS252 for a 3-way. 

It only needs to be attached to the box and would leave you with only the anarchy for the actual volume portion.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sure its probably at the behest of the person here who is wanting the 2.5 way design but FYI everybody. Somebody at Partsexpress Techtalk is working on a 2.5 way design for the Anarchy. Keep an eye on that one.


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up! I am going to check it out now.


----------



## boardpile (Nov 3, 2009)

evilskillit said:


> I'm sure its probably at the behest of the person here who is wanting the 2.5 way design but FYI everybody. Somebody at Partsexpress Techtalk is working on a 2.5 way design for the Anarchy. Keep an eye on that one.


I absolutely did no Anarchy design panhandling at the Tech Talk forums...... your an evil little skillet aren't you??


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

If you want the Anarchy I'd get them fast. I am going to need to increase the price so that I have some sort of margin for myself and distributors in Europe and Australia. After the first 250 are sold the price is going to jump to some sort of sustainable number. I'm guessing $75-$85 is about where it will land. 

I've blown through them pretty quick but I have about 50 left before we hit the price increase. 

Kevin Haskins
Exodus Audio


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

I would like to buy more.... but I would also like to complete a build with them first so I can listen to them before committing to more of them. Unfortunately it seems like noone who has ordered any so far has started a build thread or posted any measurements of them. I love your products Kevin but I want to see how they function in real world application before dropping any more money on them. I know you are busy until some time next month and so I will probably miss out on any more at this price. 

I thought about buying more just in case but can't justify the purchase without being able to hear them. I have too many other hobbies that want to drain the funds as well..... (woodworking, and fully stocked wine cellar,in addition to home theater)


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

rhino2 said:


> I would like to buy more.... but I would also like to complete a build with them first so I can listen to them before committing to more of them. Unfortunately it seems like noone who has ordered any so far has started a build thread or posted any measurements of them. I love your products Kevin but I want to see how they function in real world application before dropping any more money on them. I know you are busy until some time next month and so I will probably miss out on any more at this price.
> 
> I thought about buying more just in case but can't justify the purchase without being able to hear them. I have too many other hobbies that want to drain the funds as well..... (woodworking, and fully stocked wine cellar,in addition to home theater)


Hey... no problem. I just want to let people know so they don't feel jilted when the price jumps.

They sound how they measure and what you see is what you get. ;-) 

Kevin Haskins
Exodus Audio


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

I do appreciate the heads up Kevin. I just wish I knew more about speaker and crossover design so I could go ahead and start on the build. Unfortunately I don't think I would have enough time to even do a crash course let alone a proper design before the last 50 sell out.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Hrm, must be somebody else from PE forum who hangs out here. Either way these things seem to be a pretty big hit all over the web at $40. Wish I could have bought a few "just because" but I am eternally broke and need to pinch my pennies for things I know I need.

I think you made a good move Kevin, there are going to be a lot of initial designs, a lot of happy customers and a lot of jealous friends. Then when you start charging a more realistic price these things are going to have some momentum and hopefully just keep on a movin. Good luck


----------



## Tony Nelson (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey evilskillit. I have been on the PE forum for a while and purchased 2 of these woofers to pair with SB25 tweet. I have to say that they are the largest 6 1/2 woofer I have ever seen. And the aluminum cone is dead sexy. I will post pics of them over at the other forum however.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> It's not rocket science to build a 2-way monitor.
> 
> Just find a tweeter that has a range down to 2khz and you'd have your drivers.
> 
> ...



Come on, it's not *that* easy. 

If it's so easy for you, whip up some designs so those of us who are ready to build can get to work!


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's one to try.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/exodus-audio/24656-anarchy-activity.html#post227504


----------

